
Launch HN: CoWop – Remote CoWorking Members' Club - n23khan
Hi HN,<p>After working remotely for 7 years and seeing more people struggle with how socially isolating it was, I created a Remote CoWorking Members&#x27; Club called CoWop (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;cowop.org).<p>I wanted to get the best parts about when I was in the office: the team, the culture, the collaboration and space, with the best parts about remote work.<p>I&#x27;d love to know your thoughts about it :)
======
sparrish
Feels like you're getting rid of one of the greatest parts of remote work -
working from home in solitude without the distractions of open working spaces.

If I wanted to work around others, I'd just go rent a desk at a shared working
space. I don't see the value added by this 'club'. Please explain.

~~~
n23khan
Thanks for your thoughts. So there's a few parts, one being in a place where
shared working space isn't available as Dmitri mentioned.

The main thing is that you can virtually CoWork with pairing and roundtables
with other remote workers. This is when you're working remotely to have
someone to chat with or bounce ideas off of.

The other part is space, for which you have access to several workspaces from
coworking to coffee shops to restaurants.

Hope that makes sense :)

